# Best place to buy Laminate flooring?



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

Looked H Depot and ProSource. Looking for 8mm to 12mm. Best prices...

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

We are doing my brothers house this weekend. He ended up at lumber liquidators on some high end hand scraped stuff with cushion backing for 1.65 sq. ft. Box stores were 3+ per square for a similar product.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Got ours at Lumber Liquidators.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I recently installed a 12mm hand scraped laminate from Lumber Liquidators throughout our entire upstairs. I really like the product and had a good experience with Lumber Liquidators. Regular price was $2.79 but if you watch they throw it on sale every now and again for $1.79. I would buy it again in a second.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we got ours from lumber liquidators as well. 12mm hand scrapped laminate, golden teak or something like that. had the pad buit into the back of it. dont remember the price, but was cheaper than the HD or lowes. and MUCH better customer service,


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, we are getting ready to install a laminate floor in our south Texas ranch house. Any imput on what the south Texas heat would do to the floor in the summer months, our house is on a solar/generator system.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

We just bought 1000sqft of Mannington floors
from http://www.truehardwoods.com/home.html

I found the exact same floor locally for $5 sqft and we got it for $2.79 sqft. with free shipping. It was a little wierd buying it over the phone but it worked out great. It was shipped freight of course an the driver charged a $60 lift gate fee... but we save a lot of money and got some great floors.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

We just bought ours at Monster Flooring. They are right next door to Lumber Liquidators on the West Beltway around Clay road. It was $1.29 sqft and the same product at other stores was more than double that cost. We are installing ourselves so can't vouch for anything they do other than the price.

http://houston.monsterflooringsale.com/


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

lumber liquidators has some good deals..


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Just want to throw something else out there for thought. Laminate flooring will buckle up and be toast in flood or water line brake....like the little line that feeds the toilet. Water line did brake at my house, but I did not have laminate..had carpet and it happend over the weekend we were gone. Got home to water coming out of the garage.
Check out Allure vinyl planks before you decide on Laminate. Its easy to put in, its does not glue or stick and is floating>IE easy to change out at later date if you want.
I did my whole house in this stuff and have had for about a year and half now with NO problems. Got 2 dogs, the biggest is a 80lb Catahoula house dog, very scratch resistant stuff. Its quiet to walk on/kids/dogs run & play on. Stain resistant etc. Only thing I did was in the bathrooms was use a floor glue around the edges and toilet to keep water from getting under and molding, rest of house "floating floor". I got mine through Home Depot and its the Allure brand. Lowes carries another brand. 
Search it on you tube also for install videos, its easy, no special tools. Wife and I put ours in


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

It was African wood or something like that. Lot of choices, not just wood designs.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cheap*

Try Floor & Decor at Alameda Mall .when I was Tile chaseing They had best prices and lots of invetory...cva34 
google it and there are 2 more locations in houston


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

lmber liquidators and floor and decor for some of the best prices.


----------



## mark500 (May 2, 2012)

Costco has some hardwood that is relatively cheap, but its very difficult to find the matching trim pieces for stairs, entrances, etc.

_______________
hardwood flooring toronto


----------

